# Gecko 203V pin 10 connection - +5V or GND ??



## dansawyer (Feb 24, 2021)

There is confilcting documentation for pin 10 on the Gecko 203V. There is reference to GND and reference to +5V. The majority is GND, however there is reference to +5V. Can someone please confirm GND? 
I assume that the driver generates its internal operating voltage from the motor drive connection, this would seem reasonable. 
Thanks, Dan


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 24, 2021)

According to the manual, it looks like pin 10 is ground or common.


----------

